# Racycle frameset model 154



## Rustngrease (Oct 5, 2022)

Up on the good ol dond , racycle frameset looks to be a repaint and replated , no dents in the frame , in good shape , have a look you be the judge. Could be your next winter project. As in the condition I got it.  60 to ship lower US 48  

Thanks for looking


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 13, 2022)

Any takers


----------

